# need a year



## bobsbikes (Jun 13, 2012)

need to know the year of this world tourist no. on the drop out is 3547949 and on
the head badge is 60639 and 271 any help.


----------



## rhenning (Jun 13, 2012)

60639 is Schwinns Corperate zip code.  There should be 4 digits in the other number which is the date code.  If the last number is 1 then it is a 1981 which with the Shimano Front Freewheel System cranks would make sense.  If the missing number is the first number and is 0 then it was made on the 27th day of the year.  Roger


----------



## bobsbikes (Jun 13, 2012)

*ser.no*



rhenning said:


> 60639 is Schwinns Corperate zip code.  There should be 4 digits in the other number which is the date code.  If the last number is 1 then it is a 1981 which with the Shimano Front Freewheel System cranks would make sense.  If the missing number is the first number and is 0 then it was made on the 27th day of the year.  Roger




sorry the other no. is 1213 not 271 this no. is on the head badge


----------



## rhenning (Jun 14, 2012)

Then it is the 121st day of 1983.  Roger


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 16, 2012)

You might get some better help over on the Classic & Vintage Forum. Those guys are very knowledgeable on vintage light weight bikes.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 16, 2012)

silvercreek said:


> You might get some better help over on the Classic & Vintage Forum. Those guys are very knowledgeable on vintage light weight bikes.




...better help than Roger? Roger's pretty knowledgable.


----------

